# What a weekend!



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

I just have to share this with you guys (and gals). We spent Saturday getting David's (my 8-year-old) 80cc Yamaha (dang that thing is cute) running properly. "We" meaning Myron fixing it, me handing him the tools he needed, but didn't ask for. I'm not sure if he likes that or it just pisses him off...anyway...it was running fine. Sunday morning he woke up early and decided to snorkle it. It screwed up the whole thing so he had to take it off and put a sock on it, literally.

8 of us went out. 3 adults and 5 kids. My kids haven't driven these quads before. What a hoot. I finally convinced the 12-year-old nothing would happen if he went through the muddy water. If he got stuck, we'd just pull him out. He spent the rest of the day looking for mud, water or any combination thereof. At the end of the day his face looked like he had war paint on and his clothes, well no explanation needed.

The 8-year-old started off saying, I'm not going fast, I'm not going through water and I'm not going over any jumps. Well by the end of the day I was following him doing 55KM. His quad was one of the dirtiest and he was doing his ****dest to get the wheels off the ground. I'll upload a couple of videos in the next day or two. Poor little bugger veared off the road, went down and imbankment and ended up in the trees, but didn't scare himself. He almost went off a little cliff. He also managed to flip over the handle bars. His biggest concern? He couldn't get the wheels off the ground high enough. That's my boy!

Me...hmmm. I got air a few times and got really muddy, but have no proof since the camera wasn't charged up. I stalled in some water and couldn't get it started again (my electronic starter hasn't worked since last year). I yanked & yanked, but nothing. Myron came over, gave it a good yank and yup, the rope broke. I spent the rest of the day riding on the back with him. Thank God for the handles on his extra seat. He knows I like to go fast so he milked it, especially over the jumps. My Mom would have a heart attack if she only knew what I REALLY do on the weekends.

Thanks for letting me share!
D


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Sounds like a great ride :bigok:


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Sounds like a great ride is right.


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

nice :domo:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Sounds like a great weekend! Now, make the trip to mississippi and do it again this weekend!! :rockn: haha..


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Mississippi? Do you have any idea how far that is from Calgary (rhetorical question)?

Seriously guys, you gotta bring the next one up north a little more. Montana would be nice for me :09:

.....or better yet, the folks in Utah would love to have a bunch of perverted, drinking, smoking guys on loud machines hang around for the weekend.


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

I don't think any one on here has enough wifes to fit in in Utah. Not counting ex wifes btw.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

haha
just get your fiance to bring her sisters, girl-friends or whatever and pretend.


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

ha **** I can't control the one I've got. I couldn't imagine trying to handle more than one. (BB if you are reading this Im just kidding:smlove2


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Glad to hear she's got you under control already.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Big D said:


> Glad to hear she's got you under control already.



she says jump he says how many times and how high? :nutkick:


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

No I say how many times and how high HONEY?


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

She's so lucky!
Okay, Myron's phone number is 403-295-.......

It's funny I heard that you know the honeymoon's over when he stops opening doors and helping with the groceries. I told him we're screwed because he's never opened the door for me and when we're unloading from a Costco trip he says "is that all you're bringing in?"


----------



## tow truck (Aug 8, 2009)

Sounds like you had a good time. Always fun with a good group, and if it's family, even better..


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Yup we have two different styles. More of the mudding with the adults, more of water and general driving around with the kids. I'm thrilled (I think??) that they've caught the bug.

I just uploaded some pictures called Kids Having Fun in Red Neck Pictures.
I've never uploaded videos here, but am going to try. I have a couple I'd like to share.


----------

